# 81 REGAL FRAME OFF BUILD UP



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SOME PICS OF MY REGAL WHEN I STARTED TO REDO IT LAST WINTER TILL NOW....."DISTURBING DA STREETZ".......COMING OUT SOON....... :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Oct 21 2010, 06:19 PM~18874329
> *SOME PICS OF MY REGAL WHEN I STARTED TO REDO IT LAST WINTER TILL NOW............COMING OUT SOON....... :biggrin:
> *


did u say pics :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ORIGINALLY BOUGHT THE REGAL FROM AN OLD MAN HERE IN RENO A GRAMPA CAR IN 1999 IT MY FIRST CAR AND IVE MANEGED TO KEEP IT THIS LONG........ :biggrin:
HAD GOT THIS FAR WITH IT AND BROKE THE FRAME FROM HOPPING B4 I DESIDED TO REDO IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 21 2010, 05:34 PM~18874472
> *did u say pics :nicoderm:
> *


YES SIR GOT SOME MORE COMING UP.............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

HERE IS WHEN I STARTED WITH THE FRAME SWAP....... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tre's ride (Dec 15, 2006)

looks good homie im n da process of rebuildin my shit 2 check it out n project rides under tres last ride good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre's ride_@Oct 21 2010, 05:49 PM~18874610
> *looks good homie im n da process of rebuildin my shit 2 check it out n project rides  under tres last ride good luck homie  :biggrin:
> *


I SHURE WILL .......THNX BRO.............  .


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

KEEP US POSTED HOMIE...LIKE TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Oct 21 2010, 06:12 PM~18874828
> *KEEP US POSTED HOMIE...LIKE TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

WILL BE BRINGING IT HOME ON SUNDAY ...... :biggrin: ITS GETTING PINSTRIPED AN LEAFED SO WILL POST PICS ON MONDAY OR SO ALSO GOT SOME MORE CHROME GOODIES COMING IN......... :biggrin:


----------



## sicc1904 (Oct 4, 2010)

thats a clean ride! i like the before and after shots


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

like the orange :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

THATS ONE MEAN ASS HOPPER...LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Oct 21 2010, 08:18 PM~18876105
> *thats a clean ride! i like the before and after shots
> *


THNX............


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Oct 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18874976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THNX FOR THE POSSITIVE FEEDBACK............ :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Oct 21 2010, 10:26 PM~18874976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car's looking good homie :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

tight azz regal bro!!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

looks hella good homie...i recommend some molded chrome a arms. You can do it baller


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DAYUM :wow: 

How much you have the fronts extended?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn that ride looks good


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Oct 24 2010, 08:47 AM~18893425
> *looks hella good homie...i recommend some molded chrome a arms. You can do it baller
> *


 :biggrin: im broke now................ :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 24 2010, 10:38 AM~18893986
> *DAYUM :wow:
> 
> How much you have the fronts extended?
> *


3 inchers.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

love that paint looks great


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 25 2010, 05:01 PM~18905559
> *love that paint  looks great
> *


bad ass!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MCLOVING (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Oct 21 2010, 07:26 PM~18874976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THNX.......HAVE SOME NEW PICS COMING IN A LIL.............. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Oct 21 2010, 07:26 PM~18874976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cheesy: baddass build bro


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 25 2010, 04:01 PM~18905559
> *love that paint  looks great
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Nov 16 2010, 08:44 AM~19081578
> *LOOKING GOOD TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THNX BRO........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 16 2010, 05:20 PM~19085906
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 5 2010, 09:38 PM~19249072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE RIDE


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 5 2010, 10:35 PM~19249029
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your ride is tight homie, but will the paint on the rotor effect the stopping?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 5 2010, 10:50 PM~19250389
> *your ride is tight homie, but will the paint on the rotor effect the stopping?
> *


OH, NA ITL COME RIGHT OFF AS SOON I START SMASHING IT.........


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 5 2010, 09:38 PM~19249072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH IS SICK BRO!!! ANY PICS OF HOW THEY REINFORCED IN THE FRONT SPRING POCKETS?


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 7 2010, 12:41 AM~19260627
> *BITCH IS SICK BRO!!! ANY PICS OF HOW THEY REINFORCED IN THE FRONT SPRING POCKETS?
> *



X2 !! sick ride bro!!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 5 2010, 09:33 PM~19249014
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


[ :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: sick build


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 6 2010, 11:41 PM~19260627
> *BITCH IS SICK BRO!!! ANY PICS OF HOW THEY REINFORCED IN THE FRONT SPRING POCKETS?
> *


ITS JUST PLATED INSIDE THE POCKET WITH A HALF INCH STEEL PLATE CAR IS TOGETHER NOW IL SEE IF I CAN GET A GOOD PIC........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 7 2010, 11:44 AM~19263617
> *:thumbsup: sick build
> *


thnx bro............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 7 2010, 10:00 PM~19268800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Dec 8 2010, 03:40 PM~19275505
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx bro...its getting there............ :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: brn2hop, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
:wow: 
WHAT UP CHUCH.............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 8 2010, 07:20 PM~19277403
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: brn2hop, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> :wow:
> ...


WATCHING THE GT FAM BUILD UP TOPICS WE LOOKIN GOOD LOKOS


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2010, 06:25 PM~19277465
> *WATCHING THE GT FAM BUILD UP TOPICS WE LOOKIN GOOD LOKOS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 8 2010, 07:22 PM~19277436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick bro looking bad ass TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 8 2010, 07:06 PM~19277934
> *That is sick bro looking bad ass TTT
> *


 :biggrin: thnx bro..........


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 8 2010, 07:22 PM~19277436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking like a clean ass hopper bro cant wat to see it out :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Car looks sweet. Good makeover


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 8 2010, 07:22 PM~19277436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 11 2010, 10:05 PM~19305076
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19318582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks realy good bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19318582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS TTT GT RENO NEVADA


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19318582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 13 2010, 08:43 PM~19320150
> *BAD ASS TTT GT RENO NEVADA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice love the colors your painter got down


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Dec 14 2010, 10:31 PM~19330329
> *very nice love the colors your painter got down
> *


 :biggrin: thnx bro...........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Dec 15 2010, 07:48 PM~19338171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 23 2010, 12:26 AM~19400999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 24 2010, 06:12 PM~19414507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 27 2010, 08:09 AM~19429814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*[ :biggrin: COLOR=orange]looking good keep it up[/COLOR]*


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 27 2010, 08:09 AM~19429814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good keep it up</span>*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Dec 27 2010, 08:35 AM~19430178
> *looking good keep it up</span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>THNX BRO.IT GETTING THERE.............


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 27 2010, 07:50 PM~19434639
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*TTTcar is looking sexy *


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Do they make digital dashes with orange displays...that shit would go hard!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 28 2010, 08:20 PM~19444789
> *TTTcar is looking sexy
> *


 :biggrin: THNX BRO..........


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

been keeping up with this build. Looking firme vato


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Dec 31 2010, 08:54 AM~19466604
> *been keeping up with this build. Looking firme vato
> *


thank you............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Dec 31 2010, 08:54 AM~19466604
> *been keeping up with this build. Looking firme vato
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

:wow: NICE REGAL HOMY THEM ORANGE SHADES ARE TITE HOMY


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THATS HOTT~! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 27 2010, 11:09 AM~19429814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVING THAT PAINT JOB HOMEBOY.....GREAT CHOICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE UP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT. NICE REGAL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jan 3 2011, 11:52 AM~19490862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THNX FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.......WILL BE POSTING SOME MORE UPDATES ON THE WEEKEND.........


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BRO WATS GOING ON CAR IS LOOKING GOOD. IS THERE SHOWS GOING ON IN RENO


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 5 2011, 10:19 PM~19517813
> *BRO WATS GOING ON CAR IS LOOKING GOOD.  IS THERE SHOWS GOING ON IN RENO
> *


WE HAVENT HEARD OF NONE YET...JUST THE ONE IN CARSON AT THE HARLEY........ :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Jan 5 2011, 10:23 PM~19517853
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

just browsed tru all 7 pages! thats a lot of tedious work! :biggrin: real clean buick! much props! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

been watching this build since page one and it is a great piece of work


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 8 2011, 08:53 AM~19539206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THNX HOMIES........ :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jan 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19540092
> *just browsed tru all 7 pages! thats a lot of tedious work! :biggrin:  real clean buick! much props! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: IT WILL BE OUT THERE REPPIN THAT BIG BAD GT BRO...........SEE YOU GUYZ SOON............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SOME MORE WORK I DID OVER THE WEEKEND.......... :biggrin:


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gonzalez_@Jan 8 2011, 03:03 PM~19540999
> *been watching this build since page one and it is a great piece of work
> *


x2 ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT LOOKING AT THIS REGAL MADE ME WANT TO GET ONE TOO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIPPO_@Jan 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19549261
> *x2 ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT LOOKING AT THIS REGAL MADE ME WANT TO GET  ONE TOO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


THNX.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

im loving this car, you made the orange look damnnnn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 27 2010, 08:50 PM~19434639
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where can i buy the paint to paint the dash like that? the tan colors


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 9 2011, 04:15 PM~19549254
> *SOME MORE WORK I DID OVER THE WEEKEND.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro TTT did u get the pics of the parts


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

superclean build!


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

regal looks geat. i wasnt a fan of orange but it looks great on this car!!!!


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies+Jan 9 2011, 08:23 PM~19551742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

nice build on da regal homie . :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Lookin good gt!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 11 2011, 06:29 PM~19569066
> *THNX BRO :biggrin:
> 
> AUTOZONE..........
> ...


thanks bro
i hope my ride will look like yours one day

im orange and soon to be tan aswell
check my thread out :happysad:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 9 2011, 04:15 PM~19549254
> *SOME MORE WORK I DID OVER THE WEEKEND.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19549254
> *SOME MORE WORK I DID OVER THE WEEKEND.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GUERO :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT any more progress


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Looking good vato, can't wait to see this thing swing in style


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 15 2011, 12:05 PM~19605649
> *TTT any more progress</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'> :biggrin: WILL TRY TO GET SOME UP LATER ON TODAY............. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SOME MORE PROGRESS ON THE INTERIOR...... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Jan 15 2011, 02:40 PM~19606428
> *Looking good vato, can't wait to see this thing swing in style
> *


 :biggrin: THNX..............


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

lookin good fam


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice build homie,rides lookin tight uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE+Jan 16 2011, 09:48 PM~19616710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THNX......HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 16 2011, 04:58 PM~19613567
> *SOME MORE PROGRESS ON THE INTERIOR...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 9 2011, 04:15 PM~19549254
> *SOME MORE WORK I DID OVER THE WEEKEND.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


paint work is tight homie...inspired now :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 16 2011, 06:00 PM~19613583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

x2


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jan 17 2011, 09:18 PM~19626174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 16 2011, 04:58 PM~19613567
> *SOME MORE PROGRESS ON THE INTERIOR...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Damn geeno , your lil project is coming out .lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice bro, your car came out nice!!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

damn this thing is beautiful!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91+Jan 20 2011, 09:37 PM~19655829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin: STILL WAITING ON MY INTERIOR GUY TO COME THROUGH TO PICK UP MY SEATS, HEADLINER AND DOOR PANNELS....... :uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 16 2011, 04:59 PM~19613574
> * :biggrin: THNX..............
> *


looking good keep yp the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 23 2011, 11:09 AM~19673661
> * :biggrin: STILL WAITING ON MY INTERIOR GUY TO COME THROUGH TO PICK UP MY SEATS, HEADLINER AND DOOR PANNELS....... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING VERY GOOD CANT TO SEE IN PERSON*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+Jan 23 2011, 10:16 AM~19673722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPFULLY SOON...MAYBE NEXT SHOW...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

u going to salinas bro street low show march 2o


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Jan 24 2011, 09:24 PM~19689345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Now that this bad bitch is built,show us what its built for,looks like you got the lifts in her :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jan 30 2011, 10:44 AM~19737033
> *Now that this bad bitch is built,show us what its built for,looks like you got the lifts in her :biggrin:
> *


SOON...........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 30 2011, 05:55 PM~19739963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE LOKIN LOWRIDER............. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

car looking good bro cant wait to see the color in the sun


----------



## MANNYS (Jan 13, 2011)

where did you get your buzzles at and grill?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]

clean regal homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THATS CLEAN ASS REGAL G..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> car looking good bro cant wait to see the color in the sun


 :nicoderm: 



> where did you get your buzzles at and grill?


THERE THE OG ONES FROM THE CAR


>


 :biggrin: 



> :0


 :biggrin: 



>


 :biggrin: 



>


 :biggrin: 
clean regal homie :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> THATS CLEAN ASS REGAL G..


THNX BRO


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Lookn good homie any more updates or pics


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Lookin Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

VERY NICE


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

NICE BUILD


----------



## HUGO_EM (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jan 16 2011, 05:00 PM~19613583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAMMMM HUERO THATS GONA DO SOME DAMAGE IN RENO :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 10 2011, 07:33 PM~19840152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey whats up im wondering you say its a 81 but has 86 head lights and tail lights,can any one help a young rida out and put me up on game on how to do the swamp?

Clean azz ride by the way bro


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

[/quote]

nice regal and nice frame !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO+Mar 2 2011, 12:43 AM~19995486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

u ready for that chrome pimp its almost ready for you..gt..


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttmft*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Apr 8 2011, 11:45 AM~20291933
> *ttmft
> *


x62


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda+Mar 27 2011, 03:31 PM~20194384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*GO CHECK HIM OUT BRO TELL HIM ME AND CHUNKY SENT HE WILL TAKE CARE OF U (775) 841-4626*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HOW LOW ARE YOU LAYING OUT IN THE REAR WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> is that spray can what your painting the frame with


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 17 2011, 03:22 PM~20359632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I SHURE WILL BRO....THNX.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> > is that spray can what your painting the frame with
> 
> 
> :uh: COME ON HOMIE.......FRAME IS POWDER COATED WITH A PEARL ON TOP......PAINT WAS TO TOUCH UP THE SPINDLES AN GAS TANK WICH ARE NOW CHROME.........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 19 2011, 03:03 PM~20375226
> *HOW LOW ARE YOU LAYING OUT  IN THE REAR WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS
> *


18s


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20506284
> *18s
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ttt :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 8 2011, 08:12 AM~20507267
> *looking good ttt :biggrin:
> *


THANK U BROTHA........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20506284
> *18s
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy bro its looking bad ass


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 8 2011, 12:10 AM~20506284
> *18s
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+May 8 2011, 01:58 PM~20508915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

SICK ASS CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 8 2011, 07:00 PM~20510774
> *SICK ASS CAR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 THNX BRO....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

More pics vato


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 8 2011, 01:10 AM~20506284
> *18s
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller+May 9 2011, 03:43 PM~20516440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Is the regal making it to the socios show?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 9 2011, 09:37 PM~20519268
> *Is the regal making it to the socios show?
> *


x2,
but this buick kicks ass


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking+May 9 2011, 08:37 PM~20519268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 11 2011, 05:16 PM~20531971
> *IM TRYING MY BEST BUT IF IT DONT MY LINCOLN WILL STILL BE THERE IN THE LINE UP REPEN THAT BIG GT........
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 11 2011, 04:16 PM~20531971
> *IM TRYING MY BEST BUT IF IT DONT MY LINCOLN WILL STILL BE THERE IN THE LINE UP REPEN THAT BIG GT........
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ok, ok ok huero you win :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82+May 11 2011, 06:03 PM~20533144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 15 2011, 05:58 PM~20559061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 9 2011, 07:59 PM~20518788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :naughty: :run:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 332257
> View attachment 332256
> View attachment 332255


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 332257
> View attachment 332256
> View attachment 332255



Damn Guero it's looking good bro.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THNX...............


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 335418
> View attachment 335417
> View attachment 335419
> View attachment 335416


LOOKING GOOD TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> LOOKING GOOD TTT


THNX BRO.....THAT CAMARO LOOKIN GOOD TOO.........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

View attachment 339877


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey bro car looks real good in person thanks for the ride Monica had a blast when you hopped in @A&W and it was hella funnie when 50 pulled up telling you to knock it of or its gone lol


brn2hop said:


> View attachment 335418
> View attachment 335417
> View attachment 335419
> View attachment 335416


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 332257
> View attachment 332256
> View attachment 332255


bad asss


----------



## 87MONTE310 (Jun 17, 2011)

BAD ASS RIDE BRO!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> :biggrin:



How did you reinforce the spring perches?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

HAVENT UPDATED IN A WHILE....... HERE A SOME NEW PICS OF HOT AUGUST NIGHTS IN AUGUST AL THE WAY TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye homie HOP IT :roflmao:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:finger:HAHA CAUSE OF CHICKEN LIL I ALMOST WENT TO JAIL FOR ALMOST LANDING ON THAT COP.......:bowrofl:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> :finger:HAHA CAUSE OF CHICKEN LIL I ALMOST WENT TO JAIL FOR ALMOST LANDING ON THAT COP.......:bowrofl:


next year am going to get vid of that lol


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:shocked:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

AN MORE PICS TO COME CAUSE IT STILL AIND DONE...........:naughty:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

VERY FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!! NICE BUILD!! ALSO LOVE WEN A CAR IS DONE JUS RITE & NOT OVER DONE:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

bad ass Regal man loving the color and graphics


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THNX FOR THE POSSITEVE FEED BACK........:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

brn2hop said:


> HAVENT UPDATED IN A WHILE....... HERE A SOME NEW PICS OF HOT AUGUST NIGHTS IN AUGUST AL THE WAY TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW.....
> View attachment 382284


:uh:you ever hear about a sprinkler?, car looks sick:h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

BACK ON TOP OF THANGS.........:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 386708


hop it homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lovin this ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

very nice..only thing i'd change is the rims..chrome dish orange or candy centers... but very nice still..where u get your tires at? i used to live in reno and will be out there in a few months to visit..let me know just need a set of new or newer 13 in tires for my cutty or also some cutty parts  I miss reno..been thinking of moving back..how is the job market there?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

GOOD LOOKING REGAL LOVE HOW IT CAME OUT 
SEEN IT IN VEGAS AND :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 382363
> View attachment 382366
> View attachment 382365
> View attachment 382364
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD G TIMER CLEAN REGAL GT UP !!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

GOD DAM,,I NEVA REALLY LIKED ORANGE BUT DAM DIZ REGAL FUCKIN CLEAN!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> GOOD LOOKING REGAL LOVE HOW IT CAME OUT
> SEEN IT IN VEGAS AND :thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2, I couldn't stop looking at it.  Very very clean regal and love the color.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

THNX FOR THE FEED BACK...........STAY TUNED MORE TO COME..........:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD G TIMER CLEAN REGAL GT UP !!


WHAT UP CHUCH...................:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

riviman said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 382322



those seats look exactly like the ones i had from an 81 cutlass


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 408915
> [/QUO
> TE] :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ass-chrome-body-panels-weather-stripping.html


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Hey I was checking out your build and I wanted to know what kind of work did you do to the rear trailling arms. The uppers and lowers. Your upper's trailling arms I never seen anybody do before. And also your crossmember where your engine sits did you only do a 3 sided wrap?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

LOWRIDER3 said:


> Hey I was checking out your build and I wanted to know what kind of work did you do to the rear trailling arms. The uppers and lowers. Your upper's trailling arms I never seen anybody do before. And also your crossmember where your engine sits did you only do a 3 sided wrap?


FULLY WRAPPED FRAME, AJUSTABLE TOP TRAILING ARMS WITH 3"BM DROP MOUNTS LOWER TRAILING ARMS R FROM A CADDY


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 382322
> View attachment 382321
> View attachment 382320
> View attachment 382319
> ...


What kinda paint did you use for your dash?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 433946
> View attachment 433947
> [/QUOTE*chingon *:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Minieme209 said:


> What kinda paint did you use for your dash?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> brn2hop said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 433946
> ...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mad props on the build bro !! Looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> Mad props on the build bro !! Looks bad ass :thumbsup:


THX BROTHA............


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 421635


thats a mad sexy pic bro


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

lesstime said:


> thats a mad sexy pic bro


:facepalm::wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 444188



:thumbsup:...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GREAT WHITE said:


> :thumbsup:...


THNX BRO...........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 444984
> View attachment 444985


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aye bro call me asap


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

lesstime said:


> aye bro call me asap


I THINK BOUT IT................:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> I THINK BOUT IT................:biggrin:


lol ucker


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT looking good


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> TTT looking good


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 442877


*fuckin sick homie!!:thumbsup::worship:*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

LaMuerte79 said:


> *fuckin sick homie!!:thumbsup::worship:*


THNX BRO..............:thumbsup:


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:NICE..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> :thumbsup:NICE..


THNX BRO........


----------



## KNIGHT OWL (Sep 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## VAGO-64 (Jan 28, 2011)

nice wey el regal micarro preferido :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

VAGO-64 said:


> nice wey el regal micarro preferido :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I IS ME ACUERDO DEL BLANKO KE TENIAS............


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Back on top


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

HELLLLLL YEA SHE IS SWEET


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ahhwataday said:


> HELLLLLL YEA SHE IS SWEET


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A BADASS REGAL


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

flaked85 said:


> TTT FOR A BADASS REGAL


thnx bro...............:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

does "RENO" light up when you hit the brakes? That would be bad ass...and if somebody takes that idea...i want some of that money


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

caddyking said:


> does "RENO" light up when you hit the brakes? That would be bad ass...and if somebody takes that idea...i want some of that money


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

caddyking said:


> does "RENO" light up when you hit the brakes? That would be bad ass...and if somebody takes that idea...i want some of that money


No really does it light up? :dunno:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

El Eazy-e said:


>



THNX BRO.......U ALWAYS B GETTING THEM GOOD ASS SHOTS..........:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

OG 61 said:


> No really does it light up? :dunno:


NO IT JUST REFLECTS:biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 527419
 NOW I MESS MINE JUST SOLD IT WENT TO THE BAY AREA , YOUR REGAL IS TIGHT AS HELL , AN THE HOMIE ADRIANS REGAL BAD ASS TOOO


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> View attachment 527419
> NOW I MESS MINE JUST SOLD IT WENT TO THE BAY AREA , YOUR REGAL IS TIGHT AS HELL , AN THE HOMIE ADRIANS REGAL BAD ASS TOOO


NICE REGAL..........I MEMBER SEEN IT IN ONE OF MY OLD MAGS...............GOOD TO C ITS STILL AROUND...........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

thats a fly ride champ :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Thnx.....got it tookn apart right now....got some new things getting done for it right now will post pics on the weekn......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Chrome undies the regal is looking good.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

YEA BUT HATE CLEANING IT................:roflmao:


----------



## lowsraiders (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Them rimz are SICCC


----------



## 910andres (Dec 5, 2012)

*but lookin good*

but looking good<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20"><img class="inlineimg" title=":rofl:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif" smilieid="33">


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

This regal is fucking dope homie !!!! :fool2:


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

brn2hop said:


> YEA BUT HATE CLEANING IT................:roflmao:


I know :bowrofl:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

buick87 said:


> This regal is fucking dope homie !!!! :fool2:


THNX BROTHA, I LIKE UR CAR TOO.......ALMOST THE SAME LOOKIN ORANGE:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

OUT FOR THE TOY RUN TODAY................:biggrin:


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

brn2hop said:


> THNX BROTHA, I LIKE UR CAR TOO.......ALMOST THE SAME LOOKIN ORANGE:thumbsup:


Thx homie :h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:uh::happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BLT2ROLL (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice ride. That paint is crazy!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

BLT2ROLL said:


> Nice ride. That paint is crazy!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 608916
> View attachment 608917
> View attachment 608918


LOOKIN GOOD MY NINJA:h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

POSTED on 3! Looking good.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> POSTED on 3! Looking good.


THNX BROTHA............


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## 82Hopper (Jun 25, 2007)

I love this car. need to put up a video of it cruising and hopping


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## jimz (Nov 19, 2005)

damn looking good!!


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

Daaaamn' !!!! That is a crazy regal man! Loving all of it! 3 wheel stance :worship:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GETTING A LIL SIDETRACKED...............:rofl:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Whats next a riced out honda civic with 3foot wing


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:
View attachment 608918
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 624031
> View attachment 624032
> View attachment 624033
> View attachment 624034
> View attachment 624035


Is that the same paint you used on your Regal?

I knoe it looks a lil red I'm thinking it's the picture :dunno:?


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

clean regal boss


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> Is that the same paint you used on your Regal?
> 
> I knoe it looks a lil red I'm thinking it's the picture :dunno:?



NO BUT ITS CLOSE, WENT BASIC ON THE BIKE DIDNT WANA PUT CANDY ON IT THAT WOULD BE TOO MUCH.......:biggrin:...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Whats next a riced out honda civic with 3foot wing



CALM DOWN DONT BE MAD CAUSE U BE PEDDALING WHILE IM GASSIN THIS BISH.............:roflmao:..


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

counterfit69 said:


> clean regal boss





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 608918


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

wats popping bro


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

buick87 said:


> wats popping bro


WAT IT DEW BROTHA...........HOWS THINGS ON UR SIDE OF TOWN..........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

brn2hop said:


> WAT IT DEW BROTHA...........HOWS THINGS ON UR SIDE OF TOWN..........


nothing much man work hard and can wait for the summer the snow is killing me bro !! and u ?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

hey man what did you change to straighten the rear up?
pic 1 looks like a lot of angle

pic 2 looks straight


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

*MAN SHE IS SWEET*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Thnx.....all I did was ajust those dam ajustables that were not even causing it to lock up funny...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats what I thought but it was hard to tell. The distance from the center nut to the tube looked unchanged. Looks better now, it used to look like the powerball was about to rip lol. Chrome or orange the rear looks good either way! 

Thats one of my favorite Regals on the site, she bad


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Yea these trailing arms r a pain.....thnx bro


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> Yea these trailing arms r a pain.....thnx bro


Get em where you like em and fab up some non adjustable boxed arms. Just an idea


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 613616


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

nice...:thumbsup:




brn2hop said:


> View attachment 660760


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 659908


Beautiful car homie!!:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

hydromaniacs said:


> nice...:thumbsup:





flaked85 said:


> :h5:





Bounsir said:


> Beautiful car homie!!:worship::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

nice updates, the regal just keeps getting better and better :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey i have a q 4 u, does the tire only rub the frame when you 3 wheel? are those 13's?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

YEA ACTUALLY MY DRUM RUBS A LIL , AN YES 13S ALL THE WAY.............:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> nice updates, the regal just keeps getting better and better :thumbsup:


THNX BRO:biggrin:


----------



## colo64imp (Mar 30, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 659908


this car is sik bro one of my favorites


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

colo64imp said:


> this car is sik bro one of my favorites


:thumbsup:


----------



## locozcustomz2030 (Jun 28, 2013)

brn2hop;1395290dam thats nice6 said:


> [dam/QUOTE]a


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

BROKE DOWN IN FRESNO AFTER LA SHO........


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

What happened?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful car it came out clean any pics of the set up? single or double pump?


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Very clean !!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

TIRE BLEW ON TRAILER, TRUCK RADIATOR BLEW ON THE GRAPEVINE AN FINALLY TRANNY TOOK A SHIT AT A REST STOP IN FRESNO DROVE IT BACK AN STILL TOWIN IN 2ND GEAR, ITS ALL IT HAD DOIN 55 ON 3500 RPMS......:facepalm:GOTTA SAY LA WAS STILL WORTH IT SHOW WAS KOO BUT THE STREETS AFTER WERE CRAZY...........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

CRUISIN ON THE SHAW..........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

lookin good on shaw


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

65chevyman said:


> lookin good on shaw


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

85cutlasslolo said:


> beautiful car it came out clean any pics of the set up? single or double pump?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

badass!!!!!! love that color,catches everybodys attention!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Thnx, doin more to the paint droppin it of next week ......


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

been keeping up with this regal and I love it. I would love to see it up in the air tho lol.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> been keeping up with this regal and I love it. I would love to see it up in the air tho lol.


I belive thers some on my topic....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up guero how is it going


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> uffin:
> View attachment 382351
> View attachment 382348
> View attachment 382346
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Wat up foolio, wats the happs .....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Nada just working waiting for some good weather wats going on.on ur side of town


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Same here bro just doin lil work to the other hopper getin it ready for the shows....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

UP IN SAN JO


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

that orange looks real clean! dope car bro


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ricndaregal said:


> that orange looks real clean! dope car bro


Thx...got the roof done


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 1233634



Now that's a pic!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Car is amazing!


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

Wat size cylinders out back?


----------



## 86buick (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks good kid... TTT


----------

